# SABO Sight Highlights - 26 Kills in 46 seconds



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

some sweet bow shots for a sweet jam


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice video Travis


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

TildenHunter said:


> Nice video Travis


gracias amigo


----------

